# Bedford, IN Raising Queens and Wintering Nucs class Jan 9th/30th



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Limited to 20 people. Class is $50. Pre-registering is required. Please contact me to register and for location details and: 812-278-4422 or [email protected]

Jan 9th, 2016(for more info)

Jan 30th, 2016(for more info)

I am offering a class on both Queen Rearing and Wintering Nucleus Colonies this winter. I will be sharing what I've learned from my experiences working with Michael Palmer and Big Island Queens, as well as my experiences with my bees in Indiana. I believe these skills are essential to successful and sustainable beekeeping in Indiana. There is no reason beekeepers need to import bees from out of state when we can raise and replace bees from our own locally adapted stock. All beekeepers will benefit from having more people doing this.

Topics will include:

▪ Understand the queen and drone relationship

▪ Importance of genetic diversity and local adaption

▪ Questions that will help shape our goals for our Apiary

▪ Details and steps of queen rearing

▪ Importance and functions of nucleus colonies

▪ How to make up and winter nucleus colonies

Class begins at 10:00AM. A lunch break will take place from 12:00PM to 1:00PM. Bring a lunch or eat in town. Drinks will be provided. Class should end around 3:00PM. Please contact me with any questions.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Class is still on for the 30th, but I have to limit it to 10-12 people. Pre registering not required, just let me know if you are interested!


----------

